# Last Tour



## DU99 (27/11/11)

went on amazing bus tour with the club drank some nice beer meet some amazing people...Thanks


----------



## fcmcg (27/11/11)

Du,
When you say last tour , did you mean the latest tour or is it like the last tour you do before your band breaks up ?
How did it go ? 
Did you misbehave on the bus ? Or did Barry lol.... Ohhh....
Code of conduct ??
Obviously your home...maybe i should ring El Presidente


----------



## DU99 (27/11/11)

as it say's was good tour.food was good so was beer..i do something wrong apart from saying thank you to whom organized


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (27/11/11)

DU99 said:


> as it say's was good tour.food was good so was beer..i do something wrong apart from saying thank you to whom organized



Tell you what you did do, you clearly got stuck into the kegs....That makes no sense h34r:


----------



## DU99 (27/11/11)

got on bus...had a few beer's...arrived at coldstream..then went to seville ,then got a bag of fresh cherry's..then just before we get back to depot ..i said thankyou from myself and member's to the committee on the bus..


----------



## fcmcg (27/11/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Tell you what you did do, you clearly got stuck into the kegs....That makes no sense h34r:


Oh lol
Yes Robbie...i think your right lol :icon_vomit: 
Sleeping in the dog house tonight lol


----------



## fcmcg (27/11/11)

DU99 said:


> as it say's was good tour.food was good so was beer..i do something wrong apart from saying thank you to whom organized


You didn't thank me....very selfish you know lol
I'm "whom organised" most of it lol
Oh and i organised some beers to be on the bus , which were obviously enjoyed lol :blink:


----------



## DU99 (27/11/11)

Ferg Was good Day..and i thank all to organised,,


----------



## fcmcg (27/11/11)

DU99 said:


> Ferg Was good Day..and i thank all to organised,,


Thank-you...
Sorry that i wasn't able to make it....
did however have a glass of American brown from Cavalier Brewing , so that sorta made up for it....


----------

